# Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D HD Texture pack Version 1.1.0 release



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)

Henriko Magnifico released Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D HD Texture pack Version 1.1.0.
This is now available for patreon supporter, public release will be 14 days later.
Note this only works with the Citra 3DS emulator.
Texture Pack Info Page + DOWNLOAD: https://community.citra-emu.org/t/hen...


> This update updates dousens of textures, including UI improvements.
> The major feature of this update is experimental ReShade support, which allows for great new graphics never before seen in Ocarina of Time 3D!
> This includes Ambient Occlusion, Depth of Field, Bloom and even Ray Tracing!
> It's a large file, over 7GB so beware before you download it!
> Please feel free to try it out! (Only available for the Citra 3DS emulator, the texture pack does not work on real 3DS consoles).






Spoiler: Complete Changelog



Changelog*:*

1.0.6 (2020-02-25):


Fixed the infamous rainbow / colored dots bug that plagued a majority of the textures from last update!
Likely fixed all texture corruption bugs by transferring the alpha bitmap from the original dumped textures over to the HD textures. Needs proper testing, please report to me if the jumbled textures/corrupted textures bug still occurs!
Minor fixes and changes
Added alternate PS4 button layot optional 460 download to fit the 3DS button layout instead of the PS4 controller layout by tvloidw!
1.0.5b:


There is now an optional PS4 Buttons Patch available thanks to the hard work by the users Spyro Chris and Elizabeth Pant. Thank you! 
Minor bug fixes and changes.
1.0.5:


Many bug fixes and minor changes.
Fixed the “corrupted texture” bug for most textures, including the Master Sword Holster, the Water Temple and the Fire Temple, Zora King and more. If you find more textures with the corruption bug, please report to me on Discord.
Link’s face on the game-select screen is no longer glitched after the game is completed.
Gorons now have a higher resolution texture sheet (W.I.P)
Improved texture quality and sharpness on many of the textures.
Improved skin textures for multiple NPCs.
1.0.4:


Many bug fixes and minor changes.
Improved texture quality and sharpness on over 60 textures.
28 new HD textures have been added, a majority of them are dungeon related!
Ganon’s textures are no longer glitched!
All 7 tree types have new textures (see example here 279)
1.0.3:


Various bug fixes and changes. Including fixes for the Sheikah stone textures and the chest textures.
Over 30 re-worked textures for improved quality.
1.0.2:


Minor update with various changes and improvements. Text is now much clearer and the title screen has been slightly updated as well.
Updated download link to make downloading the texture pack as easy as possible.
1.0.1:


Added over 700 high quality filtered textures, all hand checked and verified to make sure they reach a certain quality.
Roughly 50 hand edited textures, including various HUD elements.
Fixed an error where the title screen didn’t show custom textures properly
Prepared texture pack for .dds BC7 support once Citra adds it (smaller file size, same quality!)
Added a READ_ME file with installation instructions
Multiple NPCs’ skin now render properly
Fixed an issue where certain textures only displayed a black texture
Improved quality of various textures
1.0:


Initial release




Source:


----------



## skylabhalo (Sep 2, 2021)

Why even bother paying him for this? Upscaling isn't hard and when this guy tries to draw it by himself it almost everytime looks worse than just playing the game vanilla. I don't like this guy at all sure it takes time upscaling and trying to draw something that looks like a child made it, but wanting money for a "4k" version ? Nah thanks people can hate me for this this is my opinion and I tell you not to waste your money on such creators. Support people actually redrawing everything staying true to the original (Nerrel as a big example or any Texture Pack Creator for sm64(except for the esrgan textures)) it's your money sure but actually bother paying someone for doing something good and this is not worth buying the "4k" version


----------



## linkenski (Sep 2, 2021)

I'll give him, he gets it done so much better than most, and I'm sure he's skilled with texture art or something... but it just doesn't change that it alters the aesthetic and I would rather see the original content blurred out than this "Other take" on it. I tried his Twilight Princess thing, and after a while I really wasn't feeling it.


----------



## cearp (Sep 2, 2021)

skylabhalo said:


> Why even bother paying him for this?


if you want to show your support, I guess you can pay.
if you don't want to pay, just wait the 2 weeks, pretty easy!

I think it looks great, but I won't play. I want to wait a few more years between playthroughs, don't want to get too bored of the game.


----------



## skylabhalo (Sep 3, 2021)

cearp said:


> if you want to show your support, I guess you can pay.
> if you don't want to pay, just wait the 2 weeks, pretty easy!
> 
> I think it looks great, but I won't play. I want to wait a few more years between playthroughs, don't want to get too bored of the game.



Well you need to wait for 2 weeks to get the 1080p release. 4k is patreon only and even then I rather play this game natively than downloading this.


----------

